# Speichenspannung beim Trial - hart oder weich???



## Wast (15. November 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander, 

nachdem ich meine Teile fürs Rad jetzt fast beisammen habe möchte ich die Laufräder einspeichen. Nun meine Frage:

Speicht Ihr die Laufräder härter oder weicher ein? Warum?
Falls jemand ein Speichentensiometer hat wären Werte sehr schön. 

DANKE für jeden Hinweis. Bei Rennrad und MTB weis ichs ja, aber Trial ist eben völlig neu. Könnte ja eben etwas anders sein, deshalb muss ich eben auf Nummer sicher gehen.


MFG

Wast


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. November 2006)

Wast schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> nachdem ich meine Teile fürs Rad jetzt fast beisammen habe möchte ich die Laufräder einspeichen. Nun meine Frage:
> 
> ...



Einige werden sagen weich und die anderen wieder hart. Das kommt teilweise mit auf die Felge an. Einige Felgen gibt bzw. gab es die keine große Speichenspannung vertragen und sich schon beim Zentrieren in sich zusammenziehen siehe alte Echofelge. Durch eine weichere Spannung federt die Felge halt einige Belastungen so ab das du z.B. net glei ne Delle in der Felge hast andererseits wenn du mal bißl schief draufkommst kann dir das ganze Teil zur Seite wegknicken weil Trialfelgen im Vergleich zu BMX Felgen  in keiner Weise selbstragend sind, es hält quasi alles nur die Speichenspannung. Ich Speiche meine Felgen relativ hart ein und lass den Reifen lieber das abfedern übernehmen. Außerdemn habsch keine Lust nach jedem Trialtag meine Speichen nach zu ziehn da die sich beim Trialen durch das gehüpfe schneller lösen als beim Rennradfahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (15. November 2006)

ich habe ca. 120kg zug auf der speiche.


----------



## snake999acid (15. November 2006)

hab die speichen hart zentriert, dann verzieht se sich net so schnell, jedoch wenn, dann richtig ^^


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. November 2006)

hart. fragt mich nich warum, ich steh auf hohe speichenspannung ;-)


----------



## dubbel (15. November 2006)

gibt es überhaupt ein argument für niedrige speichenspannung ?


----------



## Wast (15. November 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe VIZ Felgen. 46mm breite hinten und 39mm breite vorne. Speichenanzahl VR 32 und HR 36 (bin etwa 88kg schwer). 

So wies aussieht und wenn ich eure Post samt Gerd Schraner Buch miteinbeziehe und etwas härter einspeichen. Es werden wohl ca. 1100N beidseitig am Hinterrad und am Vorderrad links. Am Vorderrad rechts durch die Discnabe eben etwas weniger.

Ich hoffe das passt dann.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Tipps. 


MFG

Wast


----------



## alien1976 (15. November 2006)

Ja 1100 ist so Normalwert ich habs ohne Speichentensiometer gemacht, ma hat des halt im Gefühl. Ich fahr die Echo 06 Felgen mit Naben und DT Revolution 1,8*1,5*1,8 mit Alunippel. Das Hält schon seit dem Anfang.
Kleiner Tipp die Speichn mit "Schraubensicherung Mittelfest" einkleben. dann musst de net so oft nachzentrieren und die Nippel lösen sich nicht von selbst.

Viu Spoass!


----------



## misanthropia (15. November 2006)

sag mir nicht du hast ein eigenes Speichenspannungsbessgerät?


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2006)

hart. weil einfach weniger seitenschläge. und ich würde dir hinte auch empfehlen auf der antriebsseite mehr spannung zu fahren.


----------



## speichenprof (15. November 2006)

Speichenspannung ganz normal fest; z. B. die schon erwähnten 1100 N.
Gründe für geringere Speichenspannung gibts, aber nicht im Falle Trial.
Da brauchst Du maximale Lasttragefähigkeit der Räder. Speichenspannung im Idealfall also so hoch, dass die Felge das grade noch aushält. Leider halten die im Regelfall einfach geösten Felgen eher nicht so viel aus...
Dass weich gespannte Räder besser federn, ist übrigens allenfalls eine Teilwahrheit: Die Elastizität der Felge ist durch deren Bauform, den E-Modul des Werkstoffes (i. d. R. Alu) und den Materialeinsatz festgelegt. Die Elastizität der Speichen durch den E-Modul des Werkstoffs und den Materialeinsatz (in diesem Fall Querschnitt). Der E-Modul ändert sich durch das Spannen der Speichen jedoch nicht. Die geringere Steifigkeit der Räder resultiert aus den von der geraden Verbindung zwischen Nabe und Felge abweichenden Verlauf der Speichen, da sich an den Kreuzungspunkten Krümmungen ergeben.

Der einzige, aber durchaus interessante Grund für geringere Speichenpannung ist, dass Leichtbaufelgen à la Mavic 717 später um die Ösen einreisen.
Dies liegt daran, dass das Level, bei dem Materialermüdung einsetzt, bei Aluminium bezogen auf andere mechanische Eckdaten relativ niedrig liegt im Vergleich weiterer Metalle.
Das heißt, wer mit Leichtbaufelgen nicht probiert, wie viele Stufen auf einmal gehen, hat bei gleicher Lastwechselzahl eine höhere Lebensdauer der Felge zu  erwarten.

Viele Grüße,

speichenprof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (15. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt ein argument für niedrige speichenspannung ?



Im Grunde schon. Die beim Trial nicht vorhandene Federung (Gabel und Rahmen) wird quasi durch eine niedrige Speichenspannung ersetzt. 

Das heißt, wenn du vorne sehr viel Spielraum bei den Speichen hast, bremst die Vorderradbremse natürlich sehr viel weicher. Viele der smoothen Fahrer schwören darauf.


----------



## Wast (15. November 2006)

Hi,

danke nochmal für alle Antworten. 
@misanthropia: wieso nicht?     Bin halt ein Werkzeugfetischist (im positiven Sinne) und speiche viel für Bekannte und ab und zu nen Shop ein. Da braucht man sowas schon, wenn man ordentliche Arbeit abliefern will!


MFG

Wast


----------



## snake999acid (15. November 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ja 1100 ist so Normalwert ich habs ohne Speichentensiometer gemacht, ma hat des halt im Gefühl. Ich fahr die Echo 06 Felgen mit Naben und DT Revolution 1,8*1,5*1,8 mit Alunippel. Das Hält schon seit dem Anfang.
> Kleiner Tipp die Speichn mit "Schraubensicherung Mittelfest" einkleben. dann musst de net so oft nachzentrieren und die Nippel lösen sich nicht von selbst.
> 
> Viu Spoass!



bitte keine alu nippel leute, ist zum heulen... nur wegen den farben ^^
so ein gewichtsersparnis ist das auch net... verglichen mit dem aufwand und den unkosten!!!
- alu nippel sind teurer
- " sind nicht viel leichter als Messing
- messing nippel gibt es auch in schwarz....
- alu oxidiert ... also tolles spiel bei unwetter (regen schnee etc.)
- oxidierte alu nippel zu zentrieren ist eine SCHEISS arbeit!!!
- Alu nippel reißen schnell(er) ab! vorallem wenn sie oxidieren, und das werden sie...!!!
- es kommt oft... bei schnee usw (also folgendem oxidieren) zu Knarx geräuschen (meist hinterrad da mehr belastung) welches sicher eben assozial anhört...

also ich rate euch inständig von alu nippeln ab... die sin nen derber aufwand wenn ihr selbst zentriert ... bzw kommt auch teurer wenn ihrs machen lasst


----------



## Bike Lane (15. November 2006)

alunippel sind sehr viel leichter als messingnippel. die gewichtsersparnis beträgt bei 64 nippel 40 gramm. das ist ganz schön beachtlich. außerdem hat man weniger rotierende masse, was sich spürbar macht. die nippel kann man auch einölen, dann hat man keine probleme mit korrosion. sie sind auch nicht viel instabieler als messing, nur muss man beim zentrieren aufpassen, weil man einen speziellen speichenschüssel braucht. bla, bla, bla.


----------



## florianwagner (15. November 2006)

alunippel sind der shit man, eloxierte sachen oxidieren nicht und die alunippel muss man halt vor dem einbau etwas behandeln. in öl einlegen und evtl die nippellöcher entgraten aber dann gehts genausogut wie mit messing. 

noch was zur speichenspannung, grundsätzlich gilt, je mehr spannung auf den speichen ist, desto stabiler ist es. die speichen brechen nicht, weil die zu fest angezogen sind, sondern weil die zu locker sind und "spiel" haben. so nurgeln die sich irgendwann kaputt.
 und noch was, im schraner buch steht auch noch was drin, wie man die speichenkreuzungen mit draht umwickelt. das bring enorm was, vor allem vorne an der scheibenseite und hinten auf der ritzelseite.
ich speich meine laufräder immer so ein und bis jetzt ist mir noch keine speiche oder nippel kaputt gegangen.
vr: dtswiss 2-1,5-2 3X alu und 2-1,5-2 1X alu
hr: dtswiss 2-1,8-2 3X messing und 2-1,5-2 1X alu


----------



## alien1976 (16. November 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> sag mir nicht du hast ein eigenes Speichenspannungsbessgerät?



ja im Unterarm nee man sagt ja nicht um sonst Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (16. November 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:


> bitte keine alu nippel leute, ist zum heulen... nur wegen den farben ^^
> so ein gewichtsersparnis ist das auch net... verglichen mit dem aufwand und den unkosten!!!
> - alu nippel sind teurer
> - " sind nicht viel leichter als Messing
> ...



Son ein Blödsinn hast du es denn schon ausprobiert. Ich fahre die nicht wegn irgendwelcher Farben sonder wegen Gewicht. Und Du must immer Betrachten wo der Schwächste Punkt ist Entweder an Speiche oder Nippel und da ich ja eh die 1.5 Speichen fahre kann ich auch Alu nippe Fharen. Ich fahr die jet schon seit knapp 2 Jahren und es ist überhaupt noch nie was passier selbst bei 2m Drops.
Das mal zur Klarstellung.Ich will des ja keinem Aufzwingen nur zeigen das des auch ne Möglichkeit oder Gar Alternative ist. 
PS.: Und leichter sind die definitiv. Durch den Umspeichen von Normal (Messing und 2mm) zu Alu mit DT Revolution hab ich pro Laufrad 100g eingespart. bei gleicher Leistung. Also warum nicht.
Genau und die Rotierende Masse macht sich sehr bemerkbar. Ich habs sofort gespürt das ich leicher Beschleunigen kann.
Ich glaub den Meisten fehlt einfach der Mut des mal auszuprobieren. und daher gibts denk ich auch zu wenig Erfahrung  damit. Ich jedenfalls habe nur Posetive Erfahrung damit und werde deshalt auch nicht mehr anders fahren.


----------



## sdh (16. November 2006)

ein kolege von mir fährt auch mit alu nippel hi. und vo. seit einem jahr. keine probleme.


----------



## Wast (16. November 2006)

Hi,

also dass mit der Meinung "Speichenspannung im Gefühl haben" kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich habe das selbst mal ausprobiert (auch mit anderen Leuten die viel einspeichen) und dann nachgemessen. Bei den Ergebnissen habe ich mich beim Anblick der Personen gefreut wie ein Schnitzel. Die Ergebnisse lagen teilweise bis zu 20% daneben!!! 
Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für Schraubenverbindungen. Macht mal nen selbsttest: Aluplatte 10mm, je 3 Gewinde für 4, 5 und 6mm dann gleiche Schraubenqualität mit je 1mal öl, 1mal leicht angetrocknetes Locktit und einmal gänzlich ohne. Und dann checkt mal die "per Gefühl" angezogenen Drehmomente... Da wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig!

Zum Schraner Buch: Du meinst "Binden und Löten"! Ist sehr geil und ich habe auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht - egal ob MTB (CC, FR oder DH), Rennrad oder Reiseradfahrer. Das Binden hilft echt enorm!


MFG

Wast


----------



## fahrbereit (17. November 2006)

jo! Alunippel halten gleichviel aus, sind nur beim Nachzentrieren etwas anfällig.
Diese Probleme lassen sich weitesgehend alle mit schon beschriebenen Methoden und Werkzeugen entschärfen. Nur keine Scheu und mit ein wenig Pflege sollte nix korrodieren.
Befürworten würde ich zusätzlich noch selbstsichernde Nippel, egal ob mit Gewindekleber oder die S.I.L.S. von Sapim. Einmal richtig eingespeicht und zwei..dreimal nachzentrieren, dann für Ewigkeiten ruhe. Hat sich bei mir bewährt.


----------

